# Smash burgers



## smokin peachey (May 23, 2021)




----------



## flatbroke (May 23, 2021)

You did those up right!  Nice job as usual


----------



## smokerjim (May 23, 2021)

They are some great looking burgers!


----------



## zippy12 (May 23, 2021)

Kind of light on the bacon, but I would eat that no doubt!


----------



## JLeonard (May 23, 2021)

My kinda burger. Looks darn good.
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 23, 2021)

They look tasty! Great job!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (May 23, 2021)

Excellent!
They look delicious!
Al


----------



## smokin peachey (May 23, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> You did those up right!  Nice job as usual





smokerjim said:


> They are some great looking burgers!





zippy12 said:


> Kind of light on the bacon, but I would eat that no doubt!





JLeonard said:


> My kinda burger. Looks darn good.
> Jim





Brokenhandle said:


> They look tasty! Great job!
> 
> Ryan





SmokinAl said:


> Excellent!
> They look delicious!
> Al


Thanks.
 I figured words weren’t needed pics were enough!
Tried toasting buns with Mayo for the first time. I don’t think I’ll do it again. To greasy for my liking.


----------



## flatbroke (May 23, 2021)

Enough pictures to cover 13k words. We speaky the language of your people but the subliminal message in a couple pics has the song stuck in my head and makes me want to whistle


----------



## 912smoker (May 23, 2021)

OMG those look GREAT ! Pass the plate please


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 23, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> View attachment 497151
> View attachment 497152
> View attachment 497153
> View attachment 497154
> ...



Those look okay. I’ve seen better.







NOT! 
Those burgers look awesome!!!!  Look better than Steak n Shake!
Great job peachey!!!!!


----------



## DanMcG (May 23, 2021)

What no lettuce? great looking breakfast or dinner, I'd be ready for a long nap right after that.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 23, 2021)

Nice cook, those look phenomenal!


----------



## Hamdrew (May 23, 2021)

that's the real breakfast of champions right there, wheaties can take a back seat

when i do onion smashburgers, since i don't have a real good flat/griddle, 99% of the time I do the parchment paper pre-smash thing with them-


----------



## thirdeye (May 23, 2021)

That's a smash burger 101 right there.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 23, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Enough pictures to cover 13k words. We speaky the language of your people but the subliminal message in a couple pics has the song stuck in my head and makes me want to whistle


Yeah I’m not sure why some are inclined to write books for threads.  A picture is worth a thousand words.  Wasn’t there someone that once said wordy people are wordy because they lack intelligence and compensate for there lack of intelligence by using lots of words because they think it makes them sound smart?  Anyway I probably just offended someone with words. That’s why pics are better. Less offensive lol!


----------



## smokin peachey (May 23, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Those look okay. I’ve seen better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hahahaha you silly fella



DanMcG said:


> What no lettuce? great looking breakfast or dinner, I'd be ready for a long nap right after that.


Supper last night after another 70 hour week. Guess I should have said it was supper but I chose to speak my language (pics) I did do a smashed burger omelette for brunch today. 


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice cook, those look phenomenal!


Thanks 


Hamdrew said:


> that's the real breakfast of champions right there, wheaties can take a back seat
> 
> when i do onion smashburgers, since i don't have a real good flat/griddle, 99% of the time I do the parchment paper pre-smash thing with them-
> View attachment 497187


It was supper and FYI your picture is blurry.  I had smashing success with my heavy duty spatula. 


thirdeye said:


> That's a smash burger 101 right there.


Thanks


----------



## sawhorseray (May 23, 2021)

Beautiful burgers, nice piece of work! RAY


----------



## smokin peachey (May 23, 2021)

Insert breakfast pics


----------



## smokin peachey (May 23, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Beautiful burgers, nice piece of work! RAY


Thanks sawhorse means a lot coming from you buddy.


----------



## Hamdrew (May 23, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> It was supper and FYI your picture is blurry.  I had smashing success with my heavy duty spatula.


yea I thought i remembered you had a good flat-top; vs. me being scared to break my stove when I actually smash them like that.

unfortunately that is the best (only) pic I have of what i meant. basically put those burger balls between a parchment fold and smash with your hand, rolling pin, or whatever you choose. for smashing onions in them, i only partially smash them, then add the onions and finish flattening them. no need to remove them from the parchment, just put the meat to the griddle/skillet and then peel off the paper.


(hopefully starts at 4min)


----------



## sandyut (May 23, 2021)

YUM YUM YUM!  OMG i want a burger RIGHT NOW


----------



## smokin peachey (May 23, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> yea I thought i remembered you had a good flat-top; vs. me being scared to break my stove when I actually smash them like that.
> 
> unfortunately that is the best (only) pic I have of what i meant. basically put those burger balls between a parchment fold and smash with your hand, rolling pin, or whatever you choose. for smashing onions in them, i only partially smash them, then add the onions and finish flattening them. no need to remove them from the parchment, just put the meat to the griddle/skillet and then peel off the paper.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your willingness to share your methods I’m sure it will be helpful for some. Yes smashed burgers can be done on stove top also. 
Best tip I can share is don’t pack the meat in your balls to tight.  That don’t sound right but I’m not sure how else to say it.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 23, 2021)

sandyut said:


> YUM YUM YUM!  OMG i want a burger RIGHT NOW


Still got a couple left over stop in!


----------



## Steve H (May 23, 2021)

Some great looking food peachy!


----------



## Hamdrew (May 23, 2021)

smokin peachey
  seems only right to share, i certainly didnt invent it lol. and i agree 100% about going loose on the meatballs; only way to get a proper lacy edge IMO. a very coarse grind helps a lot too


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 23, 2021)

Good looking burgers and breakfast. My camp chef FTG is on its way wasn’t sure what to make on it first (other than breakfast) and this post definitely has me decided it will be smash burgers.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 23, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Some great looking food peachy!


Thank you Steve


Hamdrew said:


> smokin peachey
> seems only right to share, i certainly didnt invent it lol. and i agree 100% about going loose on the meatballs; only way to get a proper lacy edge IMO. a very coarse grind helps a lot too


Yup


SmokingUPnorth said:


> Good looking burgers and breakfast. My camp chef FTG is on its way wasn’t sure what to make on it first (other than breakfast) and this post definitely has me decided it will be smash burgers.


Thanks. Look forward to seeing your pics


----------



## flatbroke (May 23, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Insert breakfast pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pictures. Truth be told I liked it when you hovered above the griddle and took them


----------



## smokin peachey (May 23, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Great pictures. Truth be told I liked it when you hovered above the griddle and took them


Thanks I’ll try to get my wife to picture me hovering next time


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 23, 2021)

Great looking burger, and the breakfast is worth a large plate also
Good hearty meals right there

David


----------



## clifish (May 23, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> View attachment 497151
> View attachment 497152
> View attachment 497153
> View attachment 497154
> ...


Wish I could like this a 100 times!


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 23, 2021)

Sometimes the words and explanation are what helps the newbies learn. Remember we were all beginners sometime in our lives. Isn't that the main purpose on this forum? To help teach others!

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 23, 2021)

Don't want to look like I lack Intelligence, so I'll go with....Damn Fine Job!...JJ


----------



## Hamdrew (May 23, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Yeah I’m not sure why some are inclined to write books for threads.  A picture is worth a thousand words.  Wasn’t there someone that once said wordy people are wordy because they lack intelligence and compensate for there lack of intelligence by using lots of words because they think it makes them sound smart?  Anyway I probably just offended someone with words. That’s why pics are better. Less offensive lol!


i only know about this because it was at one time an Adult Swim commercial (LOL), but ya it was I believe Hemmingway and Faulker, one of them said something along the lines of "Poor ______, does he really think big emotions come from big words?".


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 24, 2021)

Nice looking burgers and a great breakfast. Just keep coming to the gatherings and you surely will lean how to cook.  

Warren


----------



## disco (May 24, 2021)

Beautiful burgers, bro! Big like!


----------



## smokin peachey (May 24, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Great looking burger, and the breakfast is worth a large plate also
> Good hearty meals right there
> 
> David


Thanks 


clifish said:


> Wish I could like this a 100 times!


Wow that’s a big like! Lol


Brokenhandle said:


> Sometimes the words and explanation are what helps the newbies learn. Remember we were all beginners sometime in our lives. Isn't that the main purpose on this forum? To help teach others!
> 
> Ryan


Sorry I’m not a reader. I’m a pics and do it type. 


chef jimmyj said:


> Don't want to look like I lack Intelligence, so I'll go with....Damn Fine Job!...JJ


Lol thanks bud!


HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking burgers and a great breakfast. Just keep coming to the gatherings and you surely will lean how to cook.
> 
> Warren


Hopefully someday I’ll learn how!


disco said:


> Beautiful burgers, bro! Big like!


Thanks disco


----------



## flatbroke (May 25, 2021)

For the reals!!


----------



## flatbroke (May 25, 2021)

can i get 3 to go please


----------



## flatbroke (May 25, 2021)

Oh forgot to get 3 fries too


----------



## flatbroke (May 25, 2021)

do you make milkshakes ?


----------



## zippy12 (May 25, 2021)

hey 

 smokin peachey
 what tool do you use to smash the burgers?

Does your flat top have a non stick coating?


----------



## flatbroke (May 25, 2021)

zippy12 said:


> hey
> 
> smokin peachey
> what tool do you use to smash the burgers?
> ...


good question


----------



## smokin peachey (May 25, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> can i get 3 to go please


Do you want doubles or triples? With or without jalapeños?


----------



## smokin peachey (May 25, 2021)

zippy12 said:


> hey
> 
> smokin peachey
> what tool do you use to smash the burgers?
> ...


I just use a heavy duty spatula.  I did order a fancy smasher the other day. Thing showed up 10” round. It will make a heck of a patty I’m thinking.
Flat top is just cast iron no special coating but a few hundred pounds of bacon grease.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 25, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Oh forgot to get 3 fries too


No problem


----------



## smokin peachey (May 25, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> do you make milkshakes ?


Sure thing and strawberry’s are right in season.


----------



## flatbroke (May 25, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Do you want doubles or triples? With or without jalapeños?


Definitely a triple


----------



## flatbroke (May 25, 2021)

yes on the japs


----------



## smokin peachey (May 25, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Definitely a triple


That’s almost a meatloaf sandwich then!


----------



## uncle eddie (May 25, 2021)

Heck ya!  Those look great!


----------



## smokin peachey (May 25, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> Heck ya!  Those look great!


Thanks


----------



## flatbroke (May 25, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> That’s almost a meatloaf sandwich then!


True but mighty inviting


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2021)

Most excellent looking smash burgers peachey. Is there a drive thru at your place? 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## smokin peachey (May 27, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Most excellent looking smash burgers peachey. Is there a drive thru at your place?
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Yes sir drive through anytime. Sorry there isn’t any curb service


----------

